# Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil.



## acemi

Merhaba, 


Dönerken bir kaç gün İstanbul’da kalırız.  İstanbul değişik bir şehir:  kalabalık, gürültülü, ulaşım zor ama ben İstanbul’u iok seviyorum, *Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil.*  İstanbul’da biraz alışveriş yaparız.  Arkadaşlarımıza küçük hediyeler alırız.  Üç haftalık tatil çok abuk biter.  Taksiyle havaalanına giderken ertesi yilki tatilimizi düşünürüz.  

While returning we stay a few days in Istanbul.  Istanbul is a different city: crowded, noisy, getting there is difficult, but I love Istanbul, *it is not like European cities*.  In Istanbul we do some shopping.  We buy small gifts for our friends.  A three week holiday finishes very quickly.  While going to the airport by taxi we think about our holiday in the following year.    


İstanbul is very much a European city. So, it feels to me as though something is missing from the phrase in bold, such as ‘any other’  
‘Unlike any other European city’ would make sense to me. But would that be:  Başka Avrupa şehri gibi değil. ? 

 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dr.izbul

acemi said:


> İstanbul is very much a European city. So, it feels to me as though something is missing from the phrase in bold, such as ‘any other’
> ‘Unlike any other European city’ would make sense to me. But would that be: Başka Avrupa şehri gibi değil. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I agree with you; the original sentence is rather sloppy in sense.


----------



## Rallino

Başka Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil, is ok

Or it is also possible to say: Diğer Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil


----------



## acemi

So, how would you translate that sentence to English?  
Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil. 

Another question - Avrupa şehirleri - does  not indicate ownership implied in the English 'European cities'.  So, is that correct translation to English?  If a noun is being used as an adjective then there is no suffix required? 

Sorry, I have so many questions...


----------



## Rallino

European cities <-- In english it's an adjective.

Avrupa şehirleri <--In turkish it's a noun. we say Europe cities ( Cities of Europe )

This way there is no ownership.

Ownership occurs if you add the suffix (genitive or possession or something I don't know the difference) :

Avrupa*'nın* şehirleri  <-- Then there is ownership.


Was it a good answer? If not I didn't understand your question very well


----------



## acemi

Rallino, thanks, it is an answer - that is good.  

If it is cities of Europe, then isn't there some kind of suffix or word to represent the 'of'?  I haven't reached that part of Turkish yet... 
For example 'the girl's dog' and 'the dog of the girl'.  Are those two sentences different in Turkish?  I imagine 'the dog of the girl' would not be 'Kız köpek.'  but I could be wrong... as I said, I do not know much.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

is Turkish a difficult language to learn ?


----------



## acemi

jeterinmicipen, that is a difficult question to answer.  I think that should be a separate topic, but i am in a hurry to leave... [maybe an administrator can make it so]. 
Some people learn languages easily while other people find any language difficult.  
A lot of people find Japanese very difficult, but I learned it fairly easily.  However, I am struggling more with Turkish than I did with other languages that I have learned.  I think the main reason is that I did University classes for the other languages.  My progress was structured and I had opportunity to practice regularly.  With Turkish, I have been studying alone - it is disjointed and I do not have much practice.  
Does that answer help?


----------



## hasansabri

Dönerken bir kaç gün İstanbul’da kalırız. İstanbul değişik bir şehir: kalabalık, gürültülü, ulaşım zor ama ben İstanbul’u iok seviyorum, *Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil.*

We can add *çünkü* (as/since) and *diğer* (other)after comma, because we have to explain why we love Istanbul. then the sentence would be as follows;

..........but I love Istanbul, *as* it is not like* other* European cities. 

Dönerken bir kaç gün İstanbul’da kalırız. İstanbul değişik bir şehir: kalabalık, gürültülü, ulaşım zor ama ben İstanbul’u iok seviyorum, *çünkü diğer* Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil.

and english version is like that;


----------



## Rallino

acemi said:


> Rallino, thanks, it is an answer - that is good.
> 
> If it is cities of Europe, then isn't there some kind of suffix or word to represent the 'of'?  I haven't reached that part of Turkish yet...
> For example 'the girl's dog' and 'the dog of the girl'.  Are those two sentences different in Turkish?  I imagine 'the dog of the girl' would not be 'Kız köpek.'  but I could be wrong... as I said, I do not know much.



Well, think of it like:

*Virus detection* is an important problem for all computer users.

you don't say *detection of viruses.  *But you can, right? but the first one sounds better, because we're talking in general.

That's why instead of *Avrupa'nın şehirleri*, it's better to say* Avrupa şehirleri*. Because it's general.



*Kız köpek *is totally false 

You wouldn't say: Girl dog. Like you say Virus detection. It's not the same thing 

Other than that, the *appostrophe s* ('s) and the *"of*" usage in english have only one translation to turkish, that is:

Kız*'ın* köpeği. No other way to say it in turkish unfortunately


----------



## lepanto

acemi said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> 
> Dönerken bir kaç gün İstanbul’da kalırız. İstanbul değişik bir şehir: kalabalık, gürültülü, ulaşım zor ama ben İstanbul’u iok seviyorum, *Avrupa şehirleri gibi değil.* İstanbul’da biraz alışveriş yaparız. Arkadaşlarımıza küçük hediyeler alırız. Üç haftalık tatil çok abuk biter. Taksiyle havaalanına giderken ertesi yilki tatilimizi düşünürüz.
> 
> On the way of returning we would stay for a few days in Istanbul. Istanbul is a different city: crowded, noisy with hard traffic but I love Istanbul, *it is not like European cities*. There (cause no need to say Istanbul repeadly) we do some shopping. We buy small gifts for our friends. A three week holiday finishes very quickly. While going to the airport by taxi we think about our holiday in the following year.
> 
> 
> İstanbul is very much a European city. So, it feels to me as though something is missing from the phrase in bold, such as ‘any other’
> ‘Unlike any other European city’ would make sense to me. But would that be: Başka Avrupa şehri gibi değil. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Rallino

Adamın ana dili zaten ingilizceymiş, niye düzeltme ihtiyacı hissettin ki


----------

